# Today's Project: Complete



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

Just installed new carbon fiber bezel and HVAC indiglo overlays.

Everything went very well.
If I could log onto cardomain (pricks) I would post pictures, but I guess I'm going to have to start a new account over there since I can't get into my old one at

www.cardomain.com/id/quik_fix

I guess I'll have to start over.

BTW the overlay looks fantastic and the CF bezel is also quite nice. I cleaned buffed the clear plastic that goes over my gauges and now it looks like its not even there. Sweet!


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

what did you use to clean and buff to remove the imperfections?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I hate you, You have an armrest.. ive never seen one like that before..


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Quote, QUick Fix wrote: -LESSON TO BE LEARNED. I bought one of those "performance chips" off of eBay that's supposed to make your car run faster because it always thinks it's sucking in cold air. "Oh," I thought. "That sounds cool. And it's cheap, too." Well, I should have thought about it more before I bought it. Let's see, it makes the car think it's sucking in cold air...
I'M IN CHICAGO. THE AIR IS COLD, BRIAN YOU DUMBASS! Further more, it's not a "chip" it's a crappy resistor that you shove in the plug by the intake right here. 
enlarge 

Lmfao, talk about some words of wisdom. Your cardomain site had me rollin, thanks for a well needed laugh.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Chuck said:


> I hate you, You have an armrest.. ive never seen one like that before..




I second that. Where can I get me one of those armrests?
'


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

UofS bolts35 said:


> what did you use to clean and buff to remove the imperfections?


My old man makes ship models for a hobby, and i usually work on my car over at his place (since I live in an apartment and I don't have a garage/driveway to work in) and when he saw me working on the gauges, he gave me a couple of bottles call NOVUS that he uses on his ships. Really good stuff. Took a lot of elbow grease, but you can't even tell the plastic is there anymore. Very nice. I asked him and he says you should be able to find it at model or hobby shops.There's three different bottles. 1 is for cleaning, 2 is for light scratches (I used 1 and 2), and 3 is real coarse and, according to the old man, not good for clear plastic.

If you can find some, pick it up. Its worth it. I bet you could probably use it on headlights, too.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> I second that. Where can I get me one of those armrests?



Answer my question, please. :thumbup:


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> Answer my question, please. :thumbup:


You're going to hate my answer...

But I'll tell you anyway.

The '97 GLE actually _came_ with an armrest. It was the spiffiest Sentra at the time. I think it was considered nicer because it had
-The armrest
-Tachometer
-14" rims as opposed to the standard 13"
-Security system
-Optional ABS (this I'm not sure on)

I see those after-market armrest that fit in the square hole between the seats and I like mine more cause I can still use the hole for other stuff. However, a lot of people use that hole as a drink holder because the standard ones suck, but I don't have that option with my armrest. So, its good and bad I guess.


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> I second that. Where can I get me one of those armrests?
> '


I don't think you can install one. It's bolted onto my driver's seat. It swivels up and out of the way on a post.


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> Quote, QUick Fix wrote: -LESSON TO BE LEARNED. I bought one of those "performance chips" off of eBay that's supposed to make your car run faster because it always thinks it's sucking in cold air. "Oh," I thought. "That sounds cool. And it's cheap, too." Well, I should have thought about it more before I bought it. Let's see, it makes the car think it's sucking in cold air...
> I'M IN CHICAGO. THE AIR IS COLD, BRIAN YOU DUMBASS! Further more, it's not a "chip" it's a crappy resistor that you shove in the plug by the intake right here.
> enlarge
> 
> Lmfao, talk about some words of wisdom. Your cardomain site had me rollin, thanks for a well needed laugh.


You're welcome!
I'll be starting a new cardomain site at www.cardomain.com/id/Quik_Fix2 since the pricks never answer email or phone messages and I can't get back into my old site. I don't think there's anyone flying the plane over there. I've been locked out of my site for about a month now.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Quik_Fix said:


> I don't think you can install one. It's bolted onto my driver's seat. It swivels up and out of the way on a post.



So it came stock on your car?


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

Yep. Nice, eh?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Very nice, i'm quite jealous too. I am in desperate need of an armrest, I just don't feel right without one.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

i second that


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks like we're sh!t out of luck Chuck.


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

There are after-market armrests out there. Just do a search for them on the forums. They have some sort of frame underneath them that fits into the square hole between the seats and it not too shabby.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, the one that fits in the hole in between the seats seems a bit too short though for my linking. I think I might hit up the junkyard this weekend and see if there are anything I might be able to take and do myself.


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

It's still automatic lol jj. Look's good!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

never seen an armrest like that, I thought all B14 armrests were the leather ones that go in the cubby hole and only avail on the 2.0L models.I've never seen that type.

Oh, if you wanna see if you have ABS< there's a fuse under the hood labeled ABS (some models). If there's a fuse in that socket, you have ABS.


----------

